

You should really pay for the products you use - raphaelcaixeta
http://raphaelcaixeta.com/blog/2013/03/21/you-should-really-pay-for-the-products-you-use/

======
tqc
Paid products aren't immune to unexpected changes or shutdowns - it just takes
a little more money to exceed the direct revenue from customers.

All you can do is make sure you aren't completely reliant on something without
viable competitors, and move on if you need to.

